# How do you eat your Huns



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I've always just floured the breasts and fried them. Anybody do anything different? I've got six in the fridge for supper tonight and wanted to try something different. Thanks.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

nickle ditch said:


> I've got six in the fridge for supper tonight


Ooh man I am jealous! We usually just throw them on the grill with a little bacon wrapped around them. I feel like Homer Simpson drueling over a donut. :homer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Try the kabbobs in the grouse reciepie below. You'll like it. We do pheasant that way too.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Marinate, wrap with bacon and grill is awesome!!!

Six huns what is the limit?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

The limit is eight. My thirteen year old son and i went out for a few hours after school. It's his first year out hunting and he got his first two birds of his life. A pretty happy and proud day. Thats all he wants to do. We're going out after honkers in the morning and upland after that.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats to your son on his first two birds. :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Went out again on Saturday and he got his first double on huns and got his first sharptail.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

great to hear that your son enjoys it . :beer:


----------

